# Introducing BEET HEET



## Juice Induced

*Hello Everyone!

My name is Denver Preston. Some of you know me as Juice Induced. I'm the General Sales Manager of Winter Products for K-Tech Specialty Coatings, Inc. K-Tech is located in Ashley, Indiana. Ashley is located about 15 miles south of the Indiana/Michigan state line, and about 15 miles west of the Indiana/Ohio state line.

K-Tech is the developer, manufacturer, and sole distributor of BEET HEET. BEET HEET is a new deicer that we began developing in 2009. For the last 2 years we have been actively refining it. From the very beginning, our goal was to develop the best performing deicer in the country. What I mean when I say "best performing" is this, a deicer that melts the most amount of ice in a 60 minute time period and provides the best anti-bonding and residual effect available.

Last year, when we introduced BEET HEET to the market, we devoted the majority of our marketing efforts towards state DOTs, county highway agencies, and municipalities. After a hugely successful year, it's now time to reach out to the commercial snow removal contractors. What better way to do that then to sponsor PlowSite and directly interact with deicer users on a regular basis?

I have been following PlowSite for a couple of seasons now. I'm extremely impressed by the knowledge and hands on experience that is represented on this site. I have recommended PlowSite to many, many public works directors and superintendents over the last two years. No disrespect to these winter maintenance professionals at all. But I tell them if they want to learn about the latest products, strategies, or techniques, they need to be studying the content on PlowSite on a regular basis!

I would like to introduce BEET HEET by saying that we wholeheartedly believe that we have achieved our goal of developing the best performing deicer in the country. I realize that this statement can be controversial. However, we have over 100 ice melt capacity studies and a large number of very experienced clients who concur with our opinion and our performance statements.

Does this mean that we are going to disrespect other proprietary deicers on the market? Absolutely not! Through our extensive testing of competing products we recognize that there are a number of very formidable deicers on the market. It's not our intent to criticize other proprietary deicers. In fact, we won't do it. We also realize that there will be some who will never agree with our point of view and will never try, like, or use it. That's O.K. with us. We would rather discuss the virtues of our product with the folks who are sincerely searching for the right deicer for them.

There are times that our customers want to know how BEET HEET stacks up to a deicer that they are currently using, or one that they are contemplating using. In most cases, we have that data available and can discuss it privately. There are many more cases where we are asked about generic deicers such as untreated salt, unenhanced sodium chloride brine, and calcium chloride and natural brines. Because they are generic products, we can openly discuss them.

For this initial posting, I have attached our 17 page BEET HEET Booklet that you can download and study at your convenience. After reading it, please feel free to contact me with questions. I'll do my best at answering them in a timely manner. There will be times that I won't be able to do that. We are currently experiencing a huge influx of new customers and need to allocate our time accordingly. Please feel free to email me directly at [email protected]. You can also call our corporate office during regular business hours at (260) 587-3888. I'm hoping that you will become one of those new customers as well, so I'll be very glad to speak with you! You can also view our BEET HEET Performance Presentation video for more performance data.

Without further ado, here is our BEET HEET Booklet, parts 1 & 2 of 2, for your review. As questions are posted, I'll do my very best to answer them. Thank you for your time, and have a fantastic season!

Sincerely,

Denver Preston*


----------



## Westhardt Corp.

Looks great, Denver!


----------



## Kubota 8540

Hey Thanks Denver. The Brinemaker goes to Mike at the City of Joliet Friday morning. They will be making brine Friday afternoon. I haven't had a chance to see they're setup yet, but will soon. I'm interested in seeing how they are going to mix the brine with your concentrated product.


----------



## Juice Induced

Kubota, needless to say, I'm glad that it's working out for Mike. Your low cost, high output, brine maker, has made all of this possible for Mike and his city.

We developed BEET HEET as a concentrated deicer that could be blended with very low cost, self-manufactured sodium chloride brine to create a deicer that would:

•	melt more ice than 32% calcium chloride
•	be less expensive than 32% CaCl2
•	be 82% less corrosive than 32% CaCl2
•	provide substantially better anti-bonding effect
•	provide much better residual value

As with all BEET HEET Concentrate customers, we have recommended blending BEET HEET Concentrate with his brine 50/50, although it can be blended at rates of 40/60 and 33/67 with very satisfactory results. A 50/50 blend will give him what we refer to as BEET HEET Severe. This deicer is a fantastic deicer, anti-icer, or pre-wetting agent.

As a pre-wetting agent, BEET HEET Severe treated salt, applied at 7 gallons per ton, @ 25°F, melts 48.73% more ice than untreated salt melts. With performance like this, Mike will be able to back his salt application rate back by 32.77%. If he backs his salt application rate back by 32.77%, that means that for every 3.05 tons of salt that he applies to his streets, he will be saving 1 ton of salt.

What does all of this mean? Mike is going to have about $0.67 per gallon in his self-blended BEET HEET Severe. That means that it will cost him $4.69 to treat 1 ton of salt with BEET HEET Severe. It will cost him $14.31 to treat 3.05 tons of salt ($4.69 x 3.05 tons = $14.31).

This is the reason that BEET HEET is becoming so popular. For every $14.31 that Mike invests in BEET HEET Severe and brine, he will save the value of 1 ton of salt!!! If his city is paying $70.00 for 1 ton of salt, he will save a net amount of $55.69 ($70.00 - $14.31 = $55.69)!!! For every $14.31 that he invests in BEET HEET Severe and brine, he’s going to save $55.69!!! However this is only half of the story.

At 15°F, BEET HEET Severe treated salt melts 94.81% more ice than untreated salt, and at 5°F, BEET HEET Severe treated salt melts 144.93% more ice than untreated salt!! At 25°F, he is saving a huge amount of money on salt. At 15°F, and 5°F, he’s melting substantially more ice. At 15°F and 5°F, Mike isn’t so worried about saving money. He’s more concerned about melting ice!! Self-blended BEET HEET Severe is giving him, and all other BEET HEET Severe users, exactly what they want, big savings and incredible performance!


----------



## salopez

do you have a distrobution system set up for the mid-atlantic? i am very interested.


----------



## dfd9

What's the availability of beet juice this year? I heard it was a pretty bad sugar beet harvest.


----------



## Juice Induced

salopez,

We are serving Indiana, Ohio, Michigan, Illinois, Pennsylvania, and Western New York this season. We will be working on extending our distribution area in this coming off season. Contact me at [email protected] and I'll quote you a delivered price to your facility.

Denver


----------



## Juice Induced

dfd9,

There is definitely a shortage of beet juice and other beet by-products this season. We have plenty contracted. I can't speak for other companies.

Denver


----------



## wysongdog

*wyoming?*

Any chance of anything for wyoming? I'm fairly new to salting etc. I've been plowing snow forever but know there has to be ways to improve.
thanks Bryan


----------



## Juice Induced

Wysongdog,

Sorry, I really don't foresee our company servicing Wyoming. I can't predict what the future might bring, and I'm not saying that you won't see a BEET HEET product in Wyoming at some point. For the foreseeable future, we will be concentrating all of our efforts in the great lakes region.

Denver


----------



## wysongdog

Ok thank. I kinda figured as much.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Juice Induced;1337657 said:


> salopez,
> 
> We are serving Indiana, Ohio, Michigan, Illinois, Pennsylvania, and Western New York this season. We will be working on extending our distribution area in this coming off season. Contact me at [email protected] and I'll quote you a delivered price to your facility.
> 
> Denver


Do you have a location in Chicago


----------



## Juice Induced

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW,

We deliver directly to the Chicagoland area. Email me directly at [email protected], with your delivery address and the maximum number of gallons you can take per delivery, and I will get you a price quote today. Our maximum legal load is about 4,700 gallons. Thank you for the inquiry.

Denver


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

I am looking for treated salt I can buy by the ton as needed


----------



## tuney443

Juice Induced;1337657 said:


> salopez,
> 
> We are serving Indiana, Ohio, Michigan, Illinois, Pennsylvania, and Western New York this season. We will be working on extending our distribution area in this coming off season. Contact me at [email protected] and I'll quote you a delivered price to your facility.
> 
> Denver


What distributor in Western NY is closest to Dutchess County please?I'm talking your product on salt ready to sell.


----------



## Juice Induced

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW,

Our plant is 177 miles from downtown Chicago. You might want to consider visiting our plant in Ashley, Indiana and just buying a 250 gallon tote of BEET HEET Concentrate. 250 gallons will treat 50 tons of salt. If you like it, which you will, you can by larger quantities in the future. We have on contractor who drives quite a bit farther than 177 miles to buy BEET HEET. 250 gallons of BEET HEET Concentrate, with a tote with fill charge included, will cost $297.50, plus tax. If you need a tote, we sell used totes for $125.00 each.

Denver


----------



## Juice Induced

tuney443,

We don't have any distributors in western New York. We service that area from our central office with our own trucks. We own about 100 trucks and trailers. Our philosophy is this, if we can service the area without a distributor, our customer saves money. No middleman = lower pricing for all customers who are able to take full loads (4,700 gallons). 

In essences, if you can take full loads, you're buying it factory direct and getting it at a factory direct wholesale price. As we get established in these states, We believe that partnerships will form, making it possible to buy smaller quantities locally.

Denver


----------



## EliteSnow&Ice

Are you servicing the grand rapids mi area and what is the per gallon price.


----------



## SNOMACHINE

Denver,
By treating the salt with this would this help it from freezing and building a crust on it? Also how much would this cut down our salt usage. Right now i use about 350 - 400 tons per year. Also if you could email me your info and pricing since i'm only about 100 miles from you in indiana ([email protected]).

Thanks 
Brandon


----------



## Juice Induced

Brandon,

Thanks for your inquiry. Treating salt with BEET HEET Concentrate will keep your salt from freezing and clumping, assuming that you're storing your salt inside, or have it properly covered and protected. Salt that is treated with BEET HEET Concentrate will actually form a 3/4" protective coating over the entire salt pile. This coating actually envelops the pile and protects it from drawing moisture and then clumping and freezing when the temperatures drop below freezing. We just treated 15,000 tons for a customer in Ohio.

If you took a full tanker (4,700 gallons), it looks like we could get it to you for about $1.14 per gallon. Let me give you a scenario that might help you determine if buying BEET HEET at $1.14 per gallon is worthwhile for you.

At 25°F, BEET HEET Concentrate treated salt, at 5 gallons per ton, melts 65.19% more ice, in a one hour time period, than basic untreated salt. That means that you could back your salt application rate down by 39.46% and melt the same amount of ice as untreated salt. If you back your salt application rate down by 39.46%, you will save one ton of salt for every 2.53 tons of BEET HEET treated salt that you apply!

Treating rock salt with 5 gallons of BEET HEET Concentrate will cost you $5.70 ($1.14 x 5 = $5.70). It will cost you $14.42 to treat 2.53 tons ($5.70 x 2.53 = $14.42). If you're paying more than $14.42 per ton for your salt, you will save money by using BEET HEET Concentrate at $1.14 per gallon! For example, if you're paying $64.42 per ton for your salt, you will save $50.00 in salt for every $14.42 that you invest in BEET HEET Concentrate ($64.42 - $14.42 = $50.00 NET SAVINGS)! Now, this example is only part of the story!

At 15°F, BEET HEET Concentrate treated salt melts 153.25% more ice than untreated salt! You could back your salt application rate down by 60.51% and melt the same amount of ice as untreated salt! However, we do not recommend doing that. Why? At 15°F you're not as worried about saving money as you are about melting ice for your clients. We recommend staying at the 39.46% lower application rate and just picking up a substantial amount of performance at the lower temperatures! By the way, at 5°F, BEET HEET Concentrate treated salt melts 231.88% more ice than untreated salt.

If you need references, call your local street department! BEET HEET is being used by townships, counties, and cities all around you! The Ohio Department of Transportation will be using BEET HEET Concentrate in a number of districts as well!

Sincerely,

Denver Preston

[email protected]


----------



## SNOMACHINE

Juice Induced;1339768 said:


> Brandon,
> 
> Thanks for your inquiry. Treating salt with BEET HEET Concentrate will keep your salt from freezing and clumping, assuming that you're storing your salt inside, or have it properly covered and protected. Salt that is treated with BEET HEET Concentrate will actually form a 3/4" protective coating over the entire salt pile. This coating actually envelops the pile and protects it from drawing moisture and then clumping and freezing when the temperatures drop below freezing. We just treated 15,000 tons for a customer in Ohio.
> 
> If you took a full tanker (4,700 gallons), it looks like we could get it to you for about $1.14 per gallon. Let me give you a scenario that might help you determine if buying BEET HEET at $1.14 per gallon is worthwhile for you.
> 
> At 25°F, BEET HEET Concentrate treated salt, at 5 gallons per ton, melts 65.19% more ice, in a one hour time period, than basic untreated salt. That means that you could back your salt application rate down by 39.46% and melt the same amount of ice as untreated salt. If you back your salt application rate down by 39.46%, you will save one ton of salt for every 2.53 tons of BEET HEET treated salt that you apply!
> 
> Treating rock salt with 5 gallons of BEET HEET Concentrate will cost you $5.70 ($1.14 x 5 = $5.70). It will cost you $14.42 to treat 2.53 tons ($5.70 x 2.53 = $14.42). If you're paying more than $14.42 per ton for your salt, you will save money by using BEET HEET Concentrate at $1.14 per gallon! For example, if you're paying $64.42 per ton for your salt, you will save $50.00 in salt for every $14.42 that you invest in BEET HEET Concentrate ($64.42 - $14.42 = $50.00 NET SAVINGS)! Now, this example is only part of the story!
> 
> At 15°F, BEET HEET Concentrate treated salt melts 153.25% more ice than untreated salt! You could back your salt application rate down by 60.51% and melt the same amount of ice as untreated salt! However, we do not recommend doing that. Why? At 15°F you're not as worried about saving money as you are about melting ice for your clients. We recommend staying at the 39.46% lower application rate and just picking up a substantial amount of performance at the lower temperatures! By the way, at 5°F, BEET HEET Concentrate treated salt melts 231.88% more ice than untreated salt.
> 
> If you need references, call your local street department! BEET HEET is being used by townships, counties, and cities all around you! The Ohio Department of Transportation will be using BEET HEET Concentrate in a number of districts as well!
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Denver Preston
> 
> [email protected]


Yes our salt is stored inside. At this time i have no way for storing 4700 gallons for this year but i would like to install a storage facility next year. if it works that good. For this year i would like to use storage totes that hold 250 gallons. Do you have a price for these?


----------



## White Gardens

Interested in 250 gallons worth of the beat heat.

Can you guys deliver to Central IL? or would I be better off coming to get it?

Also, is this solution going to leave a sticky residue on the pavement where people can track it into buildings?
....


----------



## Stuffdeer

I would be interested in trying some for a pre wet system this winter. Is 250 gallons the smallest? I'm just in Southgate, MI, so only about 120 miles from you...if that


----------



## Juice Induced

SNOMACHINE,

Yes, we have totes available. A 250 gallon tote of BEET HEET Concentrate will cost $472.50. This price includes a tote. If you have your own tote, subtract $125.00. A 250 gallon tote of ready-to-use BEET HEET Severe will cost $422.50 with tote charge, $297.50 without a tote. Freight is expensive. It will cost you much less to send your own truck to pick it up at our plant.

Residue means good residual value, so yes, BEET HEET does leave residue. Here is what I would tell you about tracking. Sodium chloride leaves a residue. It's a chloride residue, not a carbohydrate residue. Chloride residue washes out, as does carbohydrate residue. Same goes for Coca Cola and Pepsi products, which also wash out.

If you're worried about certain customers, I highly recommend educating them about all of the benefits of using BEET HEET. I have public works directors and superintendents who's citizens think that they are genius's for using an organic deicer. That's because they educated there citizens about the product and explained all of the benefits of using it to them. These guys never get complaints.

I know another public works superintendent who didn't tell a sole in his city that his was going to try a beet juice deicer. He didn't want anyone to know so that if it didn't work, no one would know about it. Since it was his first attempt at using this type of deicer, he wanted to make sure that it worked, so he put it down extra heavy. He also applied it in a downtown shopping district were small shops and boutiques lined the streets. Within several hours, the mayor was on the phone wanting to know what in the he ck was going on. One guy was a hero, the other a zero.

Denver


----------



## Juice Induced

Stuffdeer,

Yes, a 250 gallon tote is the smallest amount that we will fill. 250 gallons of BEET HEET Concentrate will treat 50 tons of salt. You can also blend BEET HEET Concentrate with 250 gallons of 23.3 sodium chloride brine and have 500 gallons of what we call BEET HEET Severe, a tremendous anti-icer/deicer that melts more ice than 32% calcium chloride at 0°F. It will also give you substantially better anti-bonding and residual effect, and it’s 82% less corrosive.

Denver


----------



## Juice Induced

*BEET HEET Recognized by the EPA*

K-Tech Specialty Coatings, Inc. is pleased to announce that as of 11-2-11, BEET HEET Concentrate and BEET HEET Severe have both met the rigorous criteria of the U.S. Environmental Protection Agency's (EPA) "Design for the Environment" (DfE) program and have earned the Design for the Environment Label.

The U.S. Environmental Protection Agency's (EPA) Design for the Environment (DfE) program protects human health and the environment by identifying and labeling high-performing products made with safer chemical ingredients.

The DfE label signifies that BEET HEET Concentrate and BEET HEET Severe are safer for people and the environment. The DfE label means that the EPA's scientific review team has evaluated every ingredient for potential human health and environmental effects and allows only the safest ingredients to be used in the manufacturing of DfE labeled products. DfE labeled products do not contain known chemicals of potential concern, like carcinogens, and reproductive or developmental toxicants.

DfE labeled highway deicers must also meet the following criteria.

1. All ingredients must pass the appropriate DfE safer chemical criteria.

2. Product must reduce sodium chloride (NaCl) use by at least 30% (under comparable use scenarios).

3. Company must have a customer educational training program, to ensure that the product is being applied properly and at the correct application rate.

4. Product must not contain cyanide as an anti-caking agent.

5. Product must function at temperatures < 0° F.

6. Must comply with Pacific Northwest Snowfighters' criteria for reduced corrosiveness to steel. Corrosion-inhibition chemical product must prove to have a percent effectiveness value of at least 70% less than Sodium Chloride (salt) to be acceptable.

7. Product must meet the other environmental safety, corrosion reduction, and performance levels of the currently recognized product, as evaluated under the PNS' criteria.

Note: BEET HEET Severe has met all PNS criteria, and was certified by PNS and placed on the PNS Qualified Products List on 7-13-11.

BEET HEET is certified by the Pacific Northwest Snowfighters. BEET HEET is recognized by the U.S. Environmental Agency as being safe for human health and the environment. Certified ice melt capacity testing confirms that BEET HEET is the best performing deicer in the country. Most importantly, BEET HEET customers agree!

Denver Preston (Juice Induced)
[email protected]


----------



## hotshot4819

Is it possible to get a Tote of the product in nh..
We normally use magic salt, but i would like to give this product a try


----------



## Juice Induced

hotshot4819,

As of right now, we are authorized to sell BEET HEET in Indiana, Michigan, Illinois, Ohio, Pennsylvania and Western New York State. We will be adding several adjacent states in the near future, but New Hampshire is currently not in the mix.

Even though K-Tech is the original developer and sole manufacturer of BEET HEET, and BEET HEET is a unique deicer, there are several very, very broad patents that cover the majority of organically enhanced, chloride based deicers. We knew early on that BEET HEET would fall within the rights of one of these very broad patents.

Rather than infringing on the rights of a patent holder, we contacted the rightful patent holder and we now enjoy a fruitful relationship that is good for both of us. However, we must respect the patent holders existing territorial agreements with other companies.

As I mentioned earlier, our territory will be growing, and it will continue to grow as BEET HEET gains national recognition as the best performing deicer in the country.

Thanks for your inquiry.

Denver


----------



## EliteSnow&Ice

Has anyone had an opportunity to try this product?


----------



## Tj4CX

I, too would like to know if any of our friends on plowsite used the product this year. I have a parking lot that has issues with pure rock salt. It doesn't get enough traffic on it to break down the salt. My client wants better reducing action. Are you going to be at the show this year Juice Induced?


----------



## Liberty LLC

Does it stain surfaces I.e. concrete?


----------



## jcdiesel

For those of you questioning this product, I can tell you it works great!! I'm the Public Works Director of the ONLY local municipality in the state of PA who is using Denver's product and we love it!! It has made this winter, which is the second snowiest winter in our history, extremely easy to contend with. I've tried the other products, Geomelt, Ice Bite, etc. Beet Heet is by far a superior product. Denver is so confident about his product, he gave yes gave it to PADot to try and from what I understand they love it as well. 

If you have any questions on Beet Heet, I will offer you some advice as a user of the product.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Why is it superior to GeoMelt?


----------



## SnoFarmer

because it's not just beet juice.

TECHNICAL DATA SHEET
DESCRIPTION
BEET HEET
®
Concentrate is an organic based, corrosion inhibited, liquid pre-wettingagent, anti-icer/deicer containing 4 ice melting chlorides and 4 highly refined
carbohydrates. BEET HEET
®
COMPOSITION
Refined molasses carbohydrate, NaCl, CaCl2, KCl, and MgCl2
. >41% solids content.
<32% chloride content.
>14.7% total carbohydrate content. BEET HEET
®
Concentrate contains 378% more exothermic chlorides,390% to 1039% more carbohydrates ,and 25% less water than a typical "super-mix" anti-icer/deicer containing 10% 32% CaCl2, 15%, beet juice, and 75%, 23.3% NaCl brine. BEET HEET
®
Concentrate contains
51% to 203% more active ingredients
than typical 55% solids beet juice deicers



Mark Oomkes;1789215 said:


> Why is it superior to GeoMelt?


----------



## viper881

Denver, is there a particular amount of shelf life to this product before it loses its effectiveness? 
subscribed to hear more about it from users on here.


----------



## jcdiesel

Mark, I base my comments on performance. I have used 3 different products the last 3 seasons with Beet Heet being the last. Beet Heet has outperformed Geomelt, and Ice bite when it comes to melting both snow and ice. I have used all of these products in every way possible. I've made batches of supersalt, pre-wet and also tried various salt brine percentages. I will say this, I've noticed a difference, my crew has noticed a difference, but most importantly my residents have noticed a difference. Denver says it outperforms the rest and I will attest to that!!


----------



## rblake

what would a tanker cost to Dayton ohio ? pm me with some numbers. thanks


----------



## SnowMatt13

I too will be trying this product next winter.
I am anxious to see how it performs as I use a brine/beet juice blend now.
I had a visit from Denver to my muni last week and from the few people who use it in the Chicagoland area....they gave it the thumbs up.
Price to me delivered was around $1.14/gal NOT including trucking.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jcdiesel;1789371 said:


> Mark, I base my comments on performance. I have used 3 different products the last 3 seasons with Beet Heet being the last. Beet Heet has outperformed Geomelt, and Ice bite when it comes to melting both snow and ice. I have used all of these products in every way possible. I've made batches of supersalt, pre-wet and also tried various salt brine percentages. I will say this, I've noticed a difference, my crew has noticed a difference, but most importantly my residents have noticed a difference. Denver says it outperforms the rest and I will attest to that!!


Have you been pretreating your salt?

Using it as an anti-icer?

De-icer?


----------



## Defcon 5

At $1.14 + a gallon plus trucking...Can you recover the cost...As a Prewet how many gallons per yard applied are you using....As a Pretreat how many gallons per acre are you using?.....If you treat your Salt pile..How many gallons to treat lets say 50 Tonnes....Customers are already gun shy about price


----------



## nepatsfan

he said 7 gallons per ton


----------



## SnowMatt13

I pay $1.45 gal. for my GeoMelt55 (beet juice) in 3000 gal. quantities.
My blend 80 brine/ 20 GeoMelt55 is approx. 44 cents per gallon to make.
Currently we anti-ice with that blend at 20-22 gal per lane mile and pre-wet with it any where from 15-40 gallons per ton. 
My costs per gallon for a new blend will be close with the beet heet.
I'm not set on how I am going to blend it yet as Denver presented 3 options:
70/30, 60/40, or 50/50.
At 50/50 my cost per gallon will end up around 15 cents per gallon more, however, my over-all cost can go down if I can reduce the number of gallons per ton needed. My gut is not sure that 7-10 gallons per ton, yet. However, performance will tell. Finally, as with anything.....salt, treated salts, sand/salt blends, liquids (whether straight or blended), etc, it's about your customers and the level of service you provide. As a muni, my customers are my residents and the anyone who travels my roads in the winter. My goal as a department head is to provide the best possible service in winter maintenance while being cost-effective in my snow and ice removal strategies. What works for me, may not work for my neighbor or may not be a practice for my neighbor. HOWEVER, I am a huge advocate for liquid use in winter maintenance, for many reasons, and I encourage anyone, public or private, to make liquids part of their winter operations.


----------



## BPS#1

wysongdog;1338042 said:


> Any chance of anything for wyoming? I'm fairly new to salting etc. I've been plowing snow forever but know there has to be ways to improve.
> thanks Bryan





Juice Induced;1338203 said:


> Wysongdog,
> 
> Sorry, I really don't foresee our company servicing Wyoming. I can't predict what the future might bring, and I'm not saying that you won't see a BEET HEET product in Wyoming at some point. For the foreseeable future, we will be concentrating all of our efforts in the great lakes region.
> 
> Denver





wysongdog;1338359 said:


> Ok thank. I kinda figured as much.


As per usual operations our state is totally ignored. 
I guess we don't get ice here.

As for being totally ignored..... watch TWC some time, they don't bother with forecasting for the
rocky mountain states at all unless some big event happens like last fall's CO floods.


----------



## nepatsfan

BPS#1;1790352 said:


> As per usual operations our state is totally ignored.
> I guess we don't get ice here.
> 
> As for being totally ignored..... watch TWC some time, they don't bother with forecasting for the
> rocky mountain states at all unless some big event happens like last fall's CO floods.


Everyone should chip in and send you guys a pallet of tissues.


----------



## R75419

BPS#1;1790352 said:


> As per usual operations our state is totally ignored.
> I guess we don't get ice here.
> 
> As for being totally ignored..... watch TWC some time, they don't bother with forecasting for the
> rocky mountain states at all unless some big event happens like last fall's CO floods.


As a 5 year past resident of state (and a resident at heart and hopefully when I retire), I must say let the rest of the world ignore WYO so they don't screw it up. People there are, for the most part, the most resourceful, responsible and respectable of any place I have lived or visited. As far as TWC goes they cant give forecasts for the Mountain West every 10 minutes, the weather just changes too fast.


----------



## jcdiesel

Mark, My trucks are all set up with Varitech pre-wetting systems. I use the Beet Heet at a rate of 6 gallons per ton. I have also used it with brine to give the brine process a little more kick. Again, you need to try it. Once you see what Beet Heet can do, you won't stop using it.


----------

